# Tuesday May 22



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

Forecast pending I am going to spend the day working weeds in the 40+Mile range out of Freeport for mahi, ling and kings. No AJs or grouper this trip. need 1 possibly 2. If interested PM me for details. Should have own gear.


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

You still looking for crew with gear? What's the anticipated costs


----------



## BackwaterDrifter (May 25, 2011)

I might be interested? Once again pm me with estimated cost.


----------

